
Show HN: libphone – Cross-platform library supports iOS/Android development in C - huxingyi
https://github.com/huxingyi/libphone
======
cosmie
Google has a library called libphonenumber[1] that does phone number parsing,
namely for Android. Just a heads up. It's got ports in a half dozen languages,
and the names and platforms are similar enough I mistook this title for a C
port at first glance.

[1]
[https://github.com/googlei18n/libphonenumber](https://github.com/googlei18n/libphonenumber)

~~~
huxingyi
Hi, cosmile, Thank you for addressing this issue, though it's a little bit
later to change the repository name, because I also use the "phone" as all the
apis prefix. I am not native english speaker, I just think this library is for
the mobile phone app development, so I name it as libphone.

------
huxingyi
PS. for mobile game developers: I made a RPG game render example[1] last night
to verify if is this library enough for supports a MMORPG game development.

[1]
[https://github.com/huxingyi/libphone/tree/master/samples/rpg...](https://github.com/huxingyi/libphone/tree/master/samples/rpggame)

------
biokoda
The description lacks one thing. What it actually does...

~~~
huxingyi
Thanks for point out this, I can explain more details here: It's easy to write
apps in C language to support both android and ios platform if using libphone.
Write once, target both. There is a similar project xamarin but it use C# and
it is IDE, libphone is just a library though with also some tools for platform
resources generating and layout.

~~~
biokoda
so this is a GUI library for iOS/Android?

~~~
huxingyi
Yes, and not just GUI, there are also other fundamental apis provided like
timer, work queue.

~~~
biokoda
Have you thought about integrating with
[https://github.com/andlabs/libui](https://github.com/andlabs/libui)

edit: What about maybe as an optional backend? That way one could develop on a
desktop easier.

~~~
biokoda
I would not limit it to DEBUG. Lots of apps have separate layouts for tablets.
Tablet views while not ideal, can work as desktop apps.

~~~
huxingyi
Yes, you are right, tablet views can work as desktop apps. But if I am not
misunderstood, the tablet view and mobile view share the same native ui apis.
Maybe there is no need to implement another backend for tablet seperatly in
the library?

~~~
biokoda
There is no need to implement anything for the tablet. But to make the tablet
view work on the desktop you need a desktop backend, which is what libui could
be.

~~~
huxingyi
Understand, that make sense. Maybe there will be a huge work to do, because
the mobile ui elements and the desktop ui elements are not matched mostly.

